# Tire width on RS10 rims



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

How big of a tire width can I go with the shimano rs10 rims (I believe the inner width is 15mm)? I've seen the chart where it says 32 width is fine for a 15 inner width rim. I also think Shimano says the suggested max is 28mm. 


Just wondering will I have problems with a 32mm wide tire on the rims? How about if I want to go any wider?

I have a set of the rs10's lying around and I wouldn't mind putting them on my hybrid (I think the hybrid has 130 rear hub spacing). I just want to know before I buy new tires if this is a bad idea for any reason.

Thanks


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

sheepherder said:


> How big of a tire width can I go with the shimano rs10 rims (I believe the inner width is 15mm)? I've seen the chart where it says 32 width is fine for a 15 inner width rim. I also think Shimano says the suggested max is 28mm.
> 
> Just wondering will I have problems with a 32mm wide tire on the rims? How about if I want to go any wider?
> 
> ...


In theory, you should be able to do this. The old ERTRO guidelines said 28mm was the widest you should go. Newer guidelines are more lax. See the DT Swiss link below:

https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Tech-PDF/Tire_Pressure_Dimension 

However, even though it is possible to put 32mm tires on 15mm rims, they may feel squirmy. Not to mention that you may be doing a substantial amount of cursing while you are mounting the tires.

Also, which hybrid do you have? Many hybrids have mountain bike rear hub spacing which is 135.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Lombard said:


> In theory, you should be able to do this. The old ERTRO guidelines said 28mm was the widest you should go. Newer guidelines are more lax. See the DT Swiss link below:
> 
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Tech-PDF/Tire_Pressure_Dimension
> 
> ...


You think its a bad idea? I have a 2012 specialized sirrus. I've been to lazy to measure the hub but from the info I've found online, it should be 130mm. 

I bought the bike used and don't trust the rims. They are not original and the previous owner drilled the hole on the rims to fit a schrader valve. Looks ghetto. 

Just wondering if the rs10 that are not in use would be good for it. If not I'll find another set or just keep the ones that are on it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

sheepherder said:


> You think its a bad idea? I have a 2012 specialized sirrus. I've been to lazy to measure the hub but from the info I've found online, it should be 130mm.
> 
> I bought the bike used and don't trust the rims. They are not original and the previous owner drilled the hole on the rims to fit a schrader valve. Looks ghetto.
> 
> Just wondering if the rs10 that are not in use would be good for it. If not I'll find another set or just keep the ones that are on it.


If the rear wheel fits between the dropouts, then it's a 130! So the Sirrus must use road hub spacing.

Drilled a hole through the rims to be able to use Schraeder?? I didn't think there was enough material on one of those rims to drill a hole that large and maintain its structural integrity. Nothing against the RS-10, but I don't trust that "mod".

I would get a new wheelset. How do you plan to use this bike ex. mileage, terrain?


----------

